# "Majesty 777" (new string material review)



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Gentlefolk...I was recently contacted and afforded the opportunity to render a personal review of a new string material labeled....

*"Majesty 777"*

In speaking with the supplier of this string all we know is the composition is claimed to be of...

*"100% UHMWPE"* (ultra-high-molecular-weight-polyethelene) with some proprietary lubricants/resins.

It appears to be the 3rd Generation of the ASB Angel line of string materials.

1st there was "Angel Majesty"...2nd was "Angel Pro"...and now this "Majesty 777"

Because it is so new?...with so little publicly released spec info?..I requested that test samples of this string material along with samplings of a couple other string types be sent along with the finished string so I can conduct elongation and tensile strength tests to get my head wrapped around where this new Majesty 777 string material falls amidst it's peers where I'm hoping it's elastic shock properties are greater than the two samplings of Angel Pro and BCY-X that were sent along with the finished string. 










Much thought was given to the build of this string between the string builder and myself where we settled on 12 strands (3 bundles of 4 strands) with the loops padded too 18 Strands...(for some added cushioning playing too the safe side) 










Where despite the nearly bulbous sized padded loops?...I was shocked to see how light the physical mass of this 58 1/2" string is...










This review will be slow moving with every aspect reported and recorded here in this thread as I proceed with caution and an emphasis on safety.

I will brace my Hex7 Covert Hunter at 7"s with this string this evening and monitor initial stretch while under tension overnight.

I hope you enjoy following the results and progress as much as I enjoy having the opportunity to review this new string material.

Have a Blessed Evening, Bill.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

The string came out of the package at 58 1/2"s and put my 60"/45# Hex7 Covert Hunter right in the mean of its' Manufacturers Recommended 6 1/2"-7" BH bracing at 6 3/4"s.

This 12 strand string took 7 twists to hit a 7"s even Max BH where the physical string length now measured 58 3/8ths".

So it's braced and hung under tension for the evening...let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anxious to see how it performs!


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

How much better can this string material get? I shoot 12 strands of Angel Majesty Pro off Uukha carbon Riser and Extreme curve limbs at 40# and it out performs my 56 # Hoyt Carbon foams? Will follow this with interest?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's a pic of what color is what for my sample pieces...

Black: is the Majesty Pro
Green: is the Majesty 777
Blue: is the BCY-X










and for those accustomed to handling string material in single strands?...this next pic should be worth quite a few words...










Where the handling characteristics of the BCY-X seemed wirey and almost monofilament like?...the Majesty 777 seemed very limber and cottony feeling closely resembling what one experiences with 8190 except maybe even a touch softer and slightly more supple...where the Majesty Pro seemed somewhere between the two.

Diameter wise the Majesty 777 appears to be almost twice as thick of a strand as the BCY-X where here again the Majesty Pro seems between the two diameter/size wise.

All I have for this evening. CYA Tomorrow, Bill.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

*The Morning After Update:*

I never drew the bow...I merely braced it up at 7" BH last night and hung it.

In checking it 4hrs later (just before I went to bed) It lost 1/4" under braced tension with a measured 6 3/4" BH.

16hrs of tension later at noon today?...BH measured 6 11/16ths"...where it had only lost an additional 1/16th"...where 9 twists brought it back up too it's Max Brace of 7"s again.

But before I did set the brace at 7"s again?...I weighed it against the 14 Strand D97 that came off the bow which with (2) String Leeches and a Brass Nocking Point the D97 string weighed....










and with the same string accessories on the scales pad?...the Majesty 777 weighed 29grs less...










Now at this point you might be thinking...

"No duh Jinks!...You weighed 14 strands of D97 against 12 Strands of Majesty 777!"

But?...volumetric wise?...the 12 beefier strands of Majesty 777..."AT LEAST EQUAL"...the 14 strands of D97 in diametric size where when strung under static tension?...the main body of both these strings pretty much mimic each other in size where the 12 strands of Majesty 777 is actually a couple thousandths of an inch larger in diameter with both measuring about .075"-.080" pending how and where I took these measurements on both strings but the 12 strands of Majesty 777 did seem to be a touch larger in diameter by less than a hair....










and the builder who twisted it up did a dang fine job of it...










where I'll be monitoring the tag ends between shots for any potential slippage...










But so far?...I'm liking the way it's behaving and feel as though it's safe to proceed with some test shooting today.

Stay tuned...more to come..and L8R, Bill.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Waiting for the vid with sound, and chrono


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I really liked angel on my old titan and omega. Tried fury this time and also like it alot. Probably try this material next if I find a builder.


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

New materials are always dun to try out
I tried the first angel and it wasnt designed for flemish because of the resin used. But made a good endless string
Does this kind, allow the burishing, and basically turn to on solid strand like original?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

tpcowfish said:


> Waiting for the vid with sound, and chrono


You know that's coming but?...not yet. 

I want to make certain the string is fully stretched and settled before I start slinging shafts across beams....but I will. 



sawtoothscream said:


> I really liked angel on my old titan and omega. Tried fury this time and also like it alot. Probably try this material next if I find a builder.


Whens the last time we heard of anyone coming out with bad new string material?...oh...never mind. 



BWBOW said:


> New materials are always dun to try out
> I tried the first angel and it wasnt designed for flemish because of the resin used. But made a good endless string
> Does this kind, allow the burishing, and basically turn to on solid strand like original?


I agree...I had a short foray with the original AM and it was wild stuff...that caused "Majesty Pro" to come on the scene...and now this Majesty 777...and unfortunately?...I can't answer your question at the moment regarding the burnishing into a single strand deal...I have a call in and am hoping to find out but for now?...I'm just treating it like any other string material and here's my progress this afternoon...

And so it was time...time to burnish in a light coat of string wax...crimp on a brass nocking point at 5/8ths and?...secure a nail knot just below it and get to shooting this string in...so with bow square in quiver and readers in pocket?...out to the backyard I went to find a nice shady spot...











and these were my first 5 shots off this string....










but it was with great apprehension I shot the 2nd 5 shots as my bow lost a full 1/4" of BH in the first 5 shots where it's easy to see here what a loss of 1/4" of BH does to my bows state of tune...










But I was very happy to see that after the 2nd 5 shots?...the string didn't budge and it wasn't until I had launched a total of 25 shots where the next 15 arrows caused a loss of 1/8th" bringing my BH down to 6 5/8ths which is when I stopped..went inside...and 7 twists later it was back at it Max BH of 7"s and my only thoughts and observations thus far concerning this new too market Majesty 777 string material are....

1. Despite the fact I have not yet installed any sort of string silencers on this Majesty 777 string yet?...while it sports a bit more sustain in string hum it is the quietest of the 3 different string materials I've shot off this Hex7 CH.

2. Even during this initial shoot in and stretch out session?...where despite the fact my BH was ever changing (but only slightly during the last 20 shots)?...this Majesty 777 string does seem to have a character to it that....(I don't even know what to call it but...)...it seemed my arrows were just being launched more consistently somehow...like the string was following it's own path in a more consistent fashion from shot to shot where I'm now left wondering is this is what folks are speaking of when they relate the term "Stability" too strings....whatever it is?...my CH and I like it.

3. So far it's behavior and movement during this initial shoot-in reminds me pretty much of all other upper end string materials except BCY-X and Rhino....both of which are very stable and zippy strings but arguably hard finishing and a touch loud where this Majesty 777?...actually feels like it's finishing a bit softer than the 8190 or even the D97 I had on there and I'm rather pleased about that as it is that aspect that gives me a warm fuzzy about continuing on with this little project sans any fears of encountering any sort of limb issues with my beloved Hex7's.

Stay tuned...more to follow...L8R, Bill.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

tnx Bill


----------



## wapitidon (Mar 24, 2009)

Is this one of Borders recommended string materials. I know they are fairly particular about what string materials work best with their limb and riser materials??? Just wondering what their recommendation would be on this material and your speed difference? Good Luck. I look forward to the rest of the report.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BWBOW said:


> New materials are always dun to try out
> I tried the first angel and it wasnt designed for flemish because of the resin used. But made a good endless string
> Does this kind, allow the burishing, and basically turn to on solid strand like original?





JINKSTER said:


> I agree...I had a short foray with the original AM and it was wild stuff...that caused "Majesty Pro" to come on the scene...and now this Majesty 777...and unfortunately?...I can't answer your question at the moment regarding the burnishing into a single strand deal...I have a call in and am hoping to find out but for now?...I'm just treating it like any other string material and here's my progress this afternoon...


BWBOW: I was responded too and this is me getting back too you on your question posed above as follows....

If you notice in my above post?...I cited that it was...

*...time to burnish in "a light coat" of string wax...*

and when I said..."a light coat"?...I barely glazed the string with an extremely light coat of "Bohning Seal-Tite Silicone Lubricated" bowstring wax...and very lightly burnished it in because I myself (nor the string builder) had much (if any) info at all on this material other than it's made of 100% UHMWPE.

Well?..he just got back with me where apparently?...your claims of previous ABS products also apply to this one where not only are the same resins at play where once burnished it becomes like a single stand but also like the original Angel Majesty?....the manufacturers claims of intended use are....

*"Intended to be Burnished (and not waxed)....used in Endless Loop configuration only....For Compounds"*

now here's the thing...we sort of expected those proclamations above but weren't sure...and here's the big controversial thing....

*The String Material Industry Itself:* to some of us seem chock full of hard talking front line folks who proclaim to know these products inside and out and while I'm sure they do?...much is shrouded by demographic marketing hype and moreover?...how much of it is substantiated in actual application?

For instance...this is how "Majesty Pro" is advertised from a supplier across the pond...

*Angel Majesty PRO String is made with 100% UHMWPE and processed by thermal adhesive resin to the material. More than 25% string and more than 50% elastic modulus when compared with the standard Majesty string material. 250m spool.

Highest speed
High vibration damping
Low creep
Recommended Strands: 16-20 for recurve bows, 20-24 for compound bows *

and with disclaimers like...

*"DISCLAIMER: Whilst every effort is made to provide the latest and most accurate information on the products featured on this web site, manufacturers may occasionally change their product specifications without warning."*

source link: http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi//system/rs.html

Now...lets move over to the island of Japan and look at how "Angel Majesty" is marketed there....

*ASB Majesty String

HMPE(High Modulus Polyethylene)" has always been the optimum material for an archery string. The superior characteristics of HMPE have developed into "ASB Majesty". "ASB Majesty" is the premier string for your bow.
*diameter : 0.41mm (0.016 inches)
*Majesty string and strands:14 to 18 strands for recurve bows, 20 to 24 strand for compound bows
*Majesty string and nocks:
a. Majesty Bowstring 14 strands:Easton Pin Nock (Small)
b. Majesty Bowstring 16 strands:Easton G Nock (Small), Easton Pin Nock (Large), Beiter Nock (12-1)
c. Majesty Bowstring 18 strands: Easton G Nock (Large), Beiter Nock (12-2)*


source link: http://www.angel-japan.net/eng-string.htm

Now...while I fully understand that no one is stating that Angel Majesty or Majesty Pro isn't suitable for recurves but?...the Majesty 777 shares the same base material as the Majesty Pro which is marketed as "Suitable For Recurves"...but wait...it gets deeper...because not only does the composite matter but also "How It's Spun/Yarned"

And while the industry can supply all sorts of Elongation, Creep, Stretch and Load/Break specs on their material *"AS A SINGLE STRAND"*?....at the end of the day?...it's the string builder who specs out the string...and this is where the string builder makes the call based on...

*"Expertise Of Craft"* (which BTW is a term accepted by I.S.O. to qualify people who are skilled at special or unique too the trade crafts)

Sort of like how while STIHL CO. would never recommend folks use their chainsaws in such a fashion?...it's actually a common tool adopted and used by artisans to create stunning wood sculptures.

Here's an example...according to Brownell?...their Rhino String Material was originally intended for use on "Crossbows Only"...until some crafty string builders started experimenting with it by making Flemish Twist Strings For Recurves & Longbows..and quite successfully I might add...and they did this in a "Followed Their Nose" fashion.

So unless the string manufacturers are actually building and testing a variety of strings on a variety of bows?...their knowledge and claims of their own products end at the end of their knowledge which appears to be....*"The Specs Of A Single Strand"*...where much like Eastons Spine Charts?...all they should really be making are "Suggestions" and not written in stone claims which undoubtedly are put place for one reason...*"Liability"*

What the builder of this string (and now myself) know is that it has the goods in a number of areas to be desirable for use as a Flemish Twist String on Recurve Bows and they are...

1. The fact that the string material itself is in fact all they say it is...a low creep material that when burnished acts like a single strand thereby reducing oscillations and damping vibes.

and the real cool part?...

2. The string in it's un-burnished state is very soft and supple...making for some very quiet, padded, soft striking braided ends while the burnished body of the string offers up some top tier performance.

and sometimes?...you just don't know until you step out of the box and actually try it....which is what we're doing...and proceeding slowly with much forethought and caution.

Only (2) strings of this configuration exist...The other is on a 50# Stalker that has over 400 shots on it.

wish us luck.


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

It does look soft, fom first pics, the loops look very B55 ish to me.
Keep us updated on it. Thank you Bill


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BWBOW said:


> It does look soft, fom first pics, *the loops look very B55 ish to me.*
> Keep us updated on it. Thank you Bill


BWBOW...I just realized and remembered who it is I'm speaking too here...(strokes and memories don't get along well together! LOL!)....so now that I know I'm engaged in a cool convo with a civil person?...LOL!...allow me to spill all the rest of funky beans story here! :laugh:

This little experimental venture I've been invited to participate in here culminated via the catastrophic roll out of a newly developed string material..."ABS Majesty 777"...where despite strong promotional efforts?...not an inch of it was sold at the 2017 ATA Show...which is why too date?...we see "Zero" string builders offering it.

And promotional marketeers are a strange breed of cat that play heavily to the psychological aspects of sales and marketing in where going head-too-head against the likes of the well accepted BCY-X and Fury?...in a world where already great string materials like Rhino & 8190 were getting bested by such?...and despite being an improved material over Majesty Pro?...Majesty 777 was greeted with an extremely cold welcome at the 2017 ATA...where I'll state again...(cause talk about disappointing?)...

*"Not An Inch Of Majesty 777 Was Sold At Roll-Out"*

But where others were crushed by apparent initial failure?...a few behind the scenes types saw opportunity...and potential...cause at the heart of things?...

We see a string material that has some serious potential in that it starts out life as a very soft, supple, almost "Cotton Like" material comprised of many finely spun fibers that incorporates a thermal resin that when burnished?...unifies all those fibers and stands into what behaves like a single strand bowstring. 

My first experience with such was with the original Angel Majesty material where I first witnessed the positive effects of this thermally/burnish activated material and truly did appreciate it qualities as once shot=in and burnished?...it required zero waxing yet came off my bow like someone spent a day burnishing in 100 coats of Pape's...and was quiet shooting where I did sense a noticeable reduction in string slap, parachuting and vibes...cool stuff....however?...

While I have yet to witness any printed warnings anywhere?....word on the street has always warned against attempting to use any Angel Majesty type string materials in a Flemish Twist configuration...where the general thought and concern is...

*"Since the braided ends of this material would never see the same unified strand result of fibers being bound via thermal burnishing?...that same thermally activated resin may serve as a lubricant to promote slippage of the braids."*

And that is the ideology this string builder (and now myself and another) are seeking to dispel here because if we can?...the end result would be...

*"A Flemish Twist String Whose Main Body Preforms With The Best of The Best With Greatly Reduced String Vibes And Comes With Braided Ends So Soft & Quiet It's Like Receiving A String That Came Pre-Wrapped With Wool Yarn"*

and for bonus points?...requires no waxing...ever.

So far it's been a positive experience for me which involved some light up front research before I even committed where I've learned quite a bit already for instance?...some of these more notable "Zero Stretch" string materials?...are "Blends"....where the composit the base UHMWPE material with LCP (liquid crystal polymer)...aka?..."Vectran"...where as I run such sample materials through my fingers?...I can actually feel (by comparison) that they possess a certain abrasive (think "crystal") texture to their outer surfaces...sort of like an ultra fine grit crocus cloth...which is what I suspect in turn aids these matted strands in interfacing and interlocking with each other to better achieve the combined strand strength to produce what's loosely termed as "Zero Stretch Strings". (but that last parts just me thinking out loud based on my observations and physical feel of such material..."strands") 

I've also had a few "info assists" from outside 3rd parties in the string knowledge department. 

The string builder feels as though as long as the Flemish Twist ends are constructed properly with..."A Tight 3 Bundle Braid"?....there should be NP's with slippage and after 50 arrows shot?...my tag ends haven't budged and here's how I'm diligently monitoring them...










This mornings BH measurement revealed it lost 1/16th" hung strung overnight where after shooting another 25 shots this morning for a total of 50 shots?...it lost another 1/16th measuring BH afterwards at 6 7/8ths"...2 twists later it's up too 7"s again and I have now burnished and..."Thermally Set The String"...and should see minimal (if any) movement from here on out.

I have a audio vid of this string being shot on my 60"45# Hex7 Covert Hunter with no silencers uploading now...I'll post it here shortly...and then?...

the chrono comes out this afternoon.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

60"/45# Covert Hunter...585gr/13GPP Arrows...Here's what "Majesty 777" string material in Flemish Twist configuration sounds like when shot with no string silencers...and it's purdy dang quiet if you ask me....


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks jinks. 
Does seem like a bit more movement from package to current state. But as long as it stops moving sounds like it will be good stuff. Keep us posted on it


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Haven't had this problem since I was about 5 years old. :laugh:


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow! Smooth and quiet!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> You know that's coming but?...not yet.
> 
> I want to make certain the string is fully stretched and settled before I start slinging shafts across beams....but I will.
> 
> ...


Have to say I hated xs2 on my compound. Creeped like crazy. 

452x and fury , love them

8190 was good on the longbow, like the fury better for it though. 

Lots of good string material though


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

BWBOW said:


> Thanks jinks.
> Does seem like a bit more movement from package to current state. But as long as it stops moving sounds like it will be good stuff. Keep us posted on it


That is my concern also, seems like a lot of "stretch" if that is what it is, for this kind of material, But bow seemed quiet, I forgot ur other posted speeds from that bow also


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

tpcowfish said:


> That is my concern also, seems like a lot of "stretch" if that is what it is, for this kind of material, But bow seemed quiet, I forgot ur other posted speeds from that bow also


Well let's review here...

After the initial stringing from fresh out of the package?...just left hanging overnight it lost 1/4" of BH and I twisted it back up too 7"s.

Then after shooting the first 25 arrows it lost 3/8ths down too 6 5/8ths BH and I twisted it back up too 7"s again.

Then after hanging overnight and shooting an additional 25 shots it lost 1/8th" of BH.

Cumulatively?...this is a loss of 3/4" of BH before it reached what I'd call (very near) "Stabilized"

But according to my actual string length measurements along the way?...I can take that 3/4" loss of BH and literally cut it in 1/2 by saying the actual string length stretched 3/8ths" total from fresh out of the package to 2 days and 50 shots later.

3/8ths stretch...but then?...take into account the loops that were padded out too 18 strands...where compression could account for a percentage of the 3/8ths total hinting more towards 1/4" worth of stretching of the actual string length and to me?...that's not bad and very much in keeping of what I experienced of the D97 string but the operative word here is..."Stabilized"...and it's close but not really quite there yet as besides the chrono shots?...I took about 30 more fun shots with it this afternoon where it lost another 1/16th and is currently at 6 15/16ths" BH.

But this is exactly what I'm looking for FOR?...the Hex7 Limbs on my Covert Hunter...as remember...those big hooks are coming home hard...where I want some cushion and elasticity in my string for this bow which is exactly what it appears I got because the worst outcome I could of experienced here was having the material act like a zero stretch string where had it not exhibited some stretch, cushion and give?....and just locked up right away?...it would have been off my Hex7 CH by now before it harmed my limbs.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is the "Tensile Test Machine" I'll be using to do pulls on the string sample specimens made available to me...and that's my Benchmade Adamas leaned against the digital control box for verification...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

The deeper I delve into this subject of string material characteristics?...the more cavernous and muddled it becomes.

I did have one fun moment today as I gave a brief demonstration of the Majesty777 materials thermal reactive resin as I had one of the materials lab guys hold one end of a sample piece taunt while I held the other and burnished the middle with a swatch of leather where as we let go?...the burnished mid section was like fine weld wire while the supple cotton like ends drooped downward...they got a kick out of it and I'm intrigued by it because while the manufacturer recommends it be used in Endless Loop Configuration Only?...what I and the string builder see is a string material that possesses the ability to be used as a Bi-Composite String where the mid section gets burnished and unified while the non-burnished braided ends remain soft, supple and quiet.

This was done so I could explain to then that the test pulls on the M777 material need to be done with it in a burnished state as the resin binder needs to unify the many micro fibers that make up the individual strand or from what I see?...the elongation factor would be off the charts while the break strength would be in the basement.

Another thought that crossed my mind pertaining to...

*"Why am I experiencing success with a string material that's not intended to be used in a Flemish Twist configured String?"*

is this...

I'm not so sure the braided ends would hold up so well if it were applied too a longbow where the limb tips are pulling the braids in a common vertical plane unto the entire length of the string however?...I can't help but wonder if the big hooks on my Hex7's are being far less aggressive on the braids because as they come to hard closure?...not only is there about 7 1/2"s of braid engaging the limbs string grooves but the limb tips are closing on a horizontal plane perpendicular too the vertical string...where I THINK this is making life easier on the braided ends.

But the many realities of crafting multi-strand strings absolutely dwarf the minimal information made available by the suppliers of such yet they are making some amazing materials available to the marketplace but Builder & Buyer Beware!

Cause check it out...

The samplings of BCY-X I have are very small in diameter and?...have an ultra fine abrasive texture too the touch...is this not like pressuring sand paper against sandpaper and represents what is the key player in achieving "Zero Stretch"?...and is that ultra fine grit I feel the crystals in what is the added composite of "Liquid Crystal Poly" (L.C.P.)?

Which in effect locks and binds one twisted stand against the next?

Cause if so?...this is pretty much exactly the effect Majesty777 is accomplishing but doing it with a thermally reactive resin binder.

But that caveat of thousands of question lays somewhere between the string manufacturers and string builders where one relies on single stand lab results and the other?...on expertise of craft, experience and sound judgement where application is concerned.

This Majesty777 in it's pre-burnished state is soft, fluffy and measures in at about .040"....(as on the optical comparator)...where I did a quick and dirty static set-up...










yet when stretched by hand?...one strand measure about 1/2 that at .020-.022" diameter but?...

When shot-in, stretched out and "thermally set" via burnishing?...my 12 strand Majesty777 string measures .072"...










where my string builder needed to incorporate 2 wraps of teflon tape under the .021" serving to hit my requested .110" serving diameter and at this point?...

I myself have more questions than I started out with...it's mind boggling...strand count...twist rate...stretch...elongation...creep...breaking points and nomenclature of the various composites?...wow....but low strand count seems to facilitate more elasticity and coupled with and abundance of padding?...seems to be working out fine so far. 

all I got at the moment....but I soldier on.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

At your draw length you may not be pulling past the lift point. I am not sure what the lift point is on the stock CH. Even if you are, you are probably not far past it. I am sure that splice against the recurve helps hold the loop together. As you mentioned, it may not work as well with a longbow. That said, I prefer to shoot continuous loop strings with rugged 0.14 Halo for end servings to ensure that the end loops to do wear. I had an issue a few years back with HEX5 wearing out my end loops with some strings that I had made for me which looked like they used #62. I ate through strings in a week. I could not find an issue with the groove. The problem went away when I had some new strings made with Halo. Those were the last strings I had made before I started making my own. Making my own allows me to experiment which really helps me hit the mark with super recurves.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

It is with no small amount of regret that I'm abandoning the Majesty777 string material test project for use as a Flemish Twist string on my Hex7 Covert Hunter for the following reasons...

Reason #1: My bow seemed to suddenly be getting progressively louder and louder at the shot with a tinny sounding vibration to the point I began inspecting my bow for limb damage but saw no suspect signs of delamenation where I then checked BH and it had lost just shy of another 1/4" of BH but as I removed the bottom loop to spin more twists into the already pretty twisted string?...

*That's when I noticed the thermally activated resins in my initially soft, non-burnished braided end loops had somehow "kicked" solidifying my braided loop ends.*

They were no longer soft, supple and floppy but quite literally like braided wire and I attributed the tinny sounding vibration and elevated noise levels to such where in the florescent lighting of our kitchen?..

Reason #2: Was my eye being drawn to where center serving meets string...and what caught my attention was the string just above the center serving?...appeared visually smaller in diameter...










as my mind immediately thought...

*"Ut-oh!...And There's Where My Stretch Is Coming From"*

because guess what part of the string doesn't get burnished to kick off the thermally activated resins and unify the strands?....

*"The Section Hidden Under The Center-Serving"*

and with those two observations based on this evenings experience where my bow was sounding like a Dobro Resonator Guitar?...

I'm done with the Majesty777 and my old D97 string went right back on and my bow shot and sounded great.

I'd like to thank the folks who included me and gave me the opportunity to participate in the application evaluation of this new string material and truly wish I had a more positive final report but as I stated from the beginning...honesty and integrity comes first.

In the end?...I sure don't regret doing it as I learned quite a bit. 

Thanks again, Bill.


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi
Thanks for the very informative thread.

I have no experience with flemish strings at all, but I do have some questions:

1) Would it make sense/be possible to burnish the material while in the "bundles" that make up the string? I was expecting that the ends would self-burnish due to vibrations and shock as your test progressed, but was surprised about the ongoing stretch under the center serving.

2) relating to the end-loops: I'm wondering how you would burnish the ends of an endless loop string, or does the manufacturer expect them to "self burnish" (?) as the string settles down?

3) Are there instructions about burnishing the string BEFORE applying center & end servings?

Thanks again for a great thread!

russ


----------

